# Rat Fosterers Needed - Urgent



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Basically as the title says, looking for fosterers for the above, as most of my fosterers up here are full to the brim already and we have no permanant/long term room.

Some rats, 2 degus and 1 hammy were left behind in a rented house close to me, but im pretty sure they could be animal couriered to wherever in the country, both the degus and the hamster are now sorted.

All the rats however have been housed in mixed groups before coming here, we have:

Does

2 x nearly PEW/champagne roan dumbo does (1 has a big wound/likely PTS), 
1 Agouti topear doe
1 thin black berkshire doe, 
1 Agouti berkshire doe, 
1 rattly black topeared doe (nicest condition)

Bucks

1 siamese topear buck, 
1 black roan topear buck, 
1 rattly Russian Blue dumbo buck, 
1 rattly semi faded Blue Roan dumbo buck, 
1 PEW topear (thin) buck , 
1 champagne Roan/near PEW dumbo buck, 
1 mink hooded buck (PTS likely)

So looking for fosterers if posible, as i cannot deal with 6 potentially pregnant does alone at the moment, but could possibly also provide vet costs if needed.

Laura


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

hi, 

I have been thinking for a while now about doing rat/small furries fostering but I am not sure how to get started. I think I live too far away also to be any use to u! 

Just wondering if you could give me somemore info about it cuz I am new to all this although do have small animal experience! x


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Awwh I would foster a couple of ladies but I'm near broke at the mo, everything's going on my own rats til my loan comes in Sept 
I want babies though! *grabby hands*


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

I am in the process of moving but at the begining of september I could take some females off your hands. However they would have to be good with other rats.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

i can help if they can get to me? I can take 2 or 3 boys - probably permanently. 

I can take the russian blue, blue roan and black roan if you like. I have some baytril here anyway, so can try and sort their rattles.

I am in derby

ETA: sorry you probably want to know about me! I am 17 (but my parents are happy for me to have three more rats) I am studying animal care at college. I currently have 6 girls in an explorer and adding a castrated buck soon, so a total of 7 rats. The rescue boys will be going in a Ferplast Furet Plus together. 
I feed shunamite diet with fresh veg and applaws once a week.
Handled and cuddled every day + free ranging. They live in the shed, but it is ventilated and fully insulated.

need to know anything else, just ask 

p.s. I can get referances from tutors at college or vets if you wish.


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Would love to help out- not sure if I'll be eligible though.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I have been accepted to Foster small furries by an organisation.. I did Pm you the other day re this..


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Spoken to the OH and we can take on 2 females at the start of September, we will be living in Langho just outside of Blackburn if thats close enough for you?


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

any news on these?


----------



## gypsybitch (Aug 6, 2010)

sure id love to take the does off you hands i have loads of room for the does to give birth and have all the young, let me know if you could deliver them all to st helens and i would take them. i run a little rat rescue center and currentl have a black dumbo who gave birth and all are in great condition i have 2 hooded females, 2 naked females, 2 husky females, 1 dumbo female, 1 dumbo male, 1 hooded male and 10 babies.

i give smell treats (a cloth soaked in lemon or rubbed in lavender), i do out of the cage time for 2 hrs a day, i give fresh veg every other day and fruit once a week, i have plenty of room for the does and all the kits. 

thanks please let me know


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

All does are sorted, but the bucks are still looking for fosterers or homes, pics will be up in a day or 2.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

spoiled_rat said:


> All does are sorted, but the bucks are still looking for fosterers or homes, pics will be up in a day or 2.


I guess you didn't get my PM?


----------



## gypsybitch (Aug 6, 2010)

i can take any bucks too


----------



## kerz (Feb 16, 2010)

hi
i have space for a few, male or female....but im in aberdeen we would have to arrange something for transport


----------

